# Sweden's main Airshow in 2008



## v2 (Aug 25, 2008)

Göteborg Aero Show 2008 // Sweden's main airshow 2008! // Aeroseum, Gothenburg, 30-31 August 2008 // Airshow - Exhibition - Activities


----------

